
Transit Resiliency Amidst Pandemic: Trends in Micromobility - mrdmnd
https://medium.com/sharing-the-ride-with-lyft/changes-in-bike-and-scooter-travel-behavior-during-covid-19-3b1444ab99cd
======
mrdmnd
This is an interesting look at how transit is shifting around public
Micromobility options like scooters and bike share. Notably, commute hours
seem to be drifting away from bimodal morning-evening. A neat take!

